# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  Never let your career slip

## yeahyeahyeah

I am getting older, and as much as hairloss bothers me, I have come to realise one's career is SO IMPORTANT.

A good career, gives you:

a) respect
b) status
c) the ability to pay for treatments

and so on.

If you are young and balding, don't let the depression screw you up from hairloss. Rather use that anger and frustration to ball it in your career.

----------


## BigThinker

Best advice I've read on here.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Best advice I've read on here.


 I guess at the end of the day, everyone wants to be respected and loved. The trouble with the hairloss sufferers whose whole life evolves around it; other areas of their life suffer (career) and they become an easy target.

----------


## BigThinker

Looking back, I have no idea how I got through my Master's with this hair loss shit.  I think the depression just came in wavy enough for me to get some enough done to scrape by.  Just gotta stick with it, I guess.

----------


## ge77inhigh

i agree that you got some good points. Also, do you your best to keep your health in check. MPB typical just hurts your looks and self esteem. A overweight or unhealthy body does a lot more than hair loss.

----------


## baldozer

> I am getting older, and as much as hairloss bothers me, I have come to realise one's career is SO IMPORTANT.
> 
> A good career, gives you:
> 
> a) respect
> b) status
> c) the ability to pay for treatments
> 
> and so on.
> ...


 I agree with you 100%.

----------


## adam k

Well said OP, one of the best pieces of advice I have heard on these forums.

----------


## PayDay

It's all about perspective and not letting hair loss destroy your life. This is what Spencer Kobren preaches on TBT and his message has changed my life. It got me off my ass to work hard and become successful and it is the best advice that any young hair loss sufferer can get. Too many guys are trying to find a "cure" on these forums when the real cure is just coming to terms with it and living a good, successful life. Building a strong career will help you overcome a lot of what life throws at us.

Great post yeahyeahyeah!

----------


## 25 going on 65

I definitely lost a lot of earning potential because I spent 1.5-2 years unemployed/out of school, too depressed about hair loss to do anything with myself. However I did use that time to load up on finasteride and keto shampoo....this reversed my diffuse thinning enough to feel like life was worth living again.

The f*cked up thing is, your appearance (which hair has a big effect on) can have so much to do with your success at work, even if your looks have nothing to do with your job. The world is a sick place

----------


## ThisGayLife

Good luck if youre balding before college evens starts and you lose tons of potential in terms of your career.

Bald men get paid less and dont receive the same positions z fact

----------


## mmmcoffee

Not true. Companies do not care what you look like, unless you're a model. If you deliver results, they couldn't give a shite. It's cuz people let baldness affect their confidence to the point where their work ethic and success suffer that they get paid less. 

It's all up to the individual

----------


## ThisGayLife

> Good luck if youre balding before college evens starts and you lose tons of potential in terms of your career.
> 
> Bald men get paid less and dont receive the same positions z fact


 


> Not true. Companies do not care what you look like, unless you're a model. If you deliver results, they couldn't give a shite. It's cuz people let baldness affect their confidence to the point where their work ethic and success suffer that they get paid less. 
> 
> It's all up to the individual


 Avg. CEO height is 6'1.

All presidents are essentially 6'1 with great hair, at least in recent years.

Looks matter more than anything in this world. Companies would rather hire a guy with hair than a guy with no hair. To act like bald people are able to deliver better results is foolish, guys with hair can deliver the same results.

This world has too many people who are able and have hair to allow for equally able yet bald men to succeed. Sorry

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Avg. CEO height is 6'1.
> 
> All presidents are essentially 6'1 with great hair, at least in recent years.
> 
> Looks matter more than anything in this world. Companies would rather hire a guy with hair than a guy with no hair. To act like bald people are able to deliver better results is foolish, guys with hair can deliver the same results.
> 
> This world has too many people who are able and have hair to allow for equally able yet bald men to succeed. Sorry


 Most CEOs are bald or balding.

Accenture CEO:



Capgemini CEO:



Microsoft CEO:



And if you actually go for interviews with some of these companies, the interviewer if male is probably balding if he is in his 40s.

----------


## Exodus

> Most CEOs are bald or balding.
> 
> Accenture CEO:
> 
> 
> 
> Capgemini CEO:
> 
> 
> ...


 Hahahahahaha Oh Steve Ballmer. He is such a clown.

Also Jeff Bezos, head of Amazon!!

----------


## greatjob!

> I am getting older, and as much as hairloss bothers me, I have come to realise one's career is SO IMPORTANT.
> 
> A good career, gives you:
> 
> a) respect
> b) status
> c) the ability to pay for treatments
> 
> and so on.
> ...


 Dude if I saw you on the street I wouldn't even think you ever lost a hair in your life. How possibly has hairloss negatively impacted your career or any other aspect of your life? You have an amazing head of hair.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Dude if I saw you on the street I wouldn't even think you ever lost a hair in your life. How possibly has hairloss negatively impacted your career or any other aspect of your life? You have an amazing head of hair.


 I am receeding and I think that I have some frontal thinning. Hair at the front feels less dense than the crown area.

So it still affects me mentally because I don't know how it will progress.

----------


## swingline747

> I definitely lost a lot of earning potential because I spent 1.5-2 years unemployed/out of school, too depressed about hair loss to do anything with myself. However I did use that time to load up on finasteride and keto shampoo....this reversed my diffuse thinning enough to feel like life was worth living again.
> 
> The f*cked up thing is, your appearance (which hair has a big effect on) can have so much to do with your success at work, even if your looks have nothing to do with your job. The world is a sick place


 I worked full time, putting myself through school. I was called the Jamaican by my freinds because I would work full time + part time, then go to school full time and do side work. I have been on my own since I was young. 
Im in a great IT job now(not my dream and honestly dont feel the desire for it anymore, always wanted to be able to go into something medical).
Anyway, as hard as I worked, as charming as I was and good as my resume was put together, you know what got me hired? My looks (at the time). 
I was told by my crew that right after the interview my would be boss basically said "damn hes a cutie, i like him, you guys good?", and shes a lesbian.
MY brother gets all his jobs because hes a good looking guy still. Hes a complete blithering moron, has no schooling, no drive and zero charm. He is enamored for his looks, like I used to be. 

I know Im extremly down lately, Im venting, hoping I will tucker myself out, hoping it will pass, but after having to stop my fin and realizing there is nothing else I can do Ive hit bottom. 

Ive lost all personal choice. My looks where the one thing I was always happy with myself about and they are gone. My dimwit bro who did nothing but goof his entire life off gets his choice, and gets to live a genuinely exciting and promiscuous life.... but hey living vicariously through your younger brother is always fun too right........ right..... uck someone hit me with their car please.

----------


## swingline747

also its hard to accomplish anything at work when you use your 8 hours trying to scour the internet for anything resembling a cure.

Wish I could do my actual work but seriously this consumes me, down to the point where I do slip at work. Right now I should be setting up user profiles and closing work tickets but instead Im on here trying to find alternatives to fin, figure out when histogen might be released, where a reputable decent HT surgeon might be and HOW I can afford it besides a 401K loan. 

This is destroying me little by little each day. I go int the gym and constantly want to throw a weight at the walls being covered in mirrors. I see how the vast majority of other guys there actually have full heads. I see walls of mirrors showing my thin spots at all angles. 

I then come to work and search the internet for some kind of hope. 

You can say dont let your career slip but its not so easy. Its a full on downward spiral.

----------


## BigThinker

> I know Im extremly down lately, Im venting, hoping I will tucker myself out, hoping it will pass, but after having to stop my fin and realizing there is nothing else I can do Ive hit bottom. 
> 
> Ive lost all personal choice. My looks where the one thing I was always happy with myself about and they are gone. My dimwit bro who did nothing but goof his entire life off gets his choice, and gets to live a genuinely exciting and promiscuous life.... but hey living vicariously through your younger brother is always fun too right........ right..... uck someone hit me with their car please.


 You've given up the choice to make personal choices.  There's things you could do to better yourself.




> also its hard to accomplish anything at work when you use your 8 hours trying to scour the internet for anything resembling a cure.


 Takes about 20 minutes of googling to know what treatments options there are.  Might as well forget about it and get consumed by your life in a positive way.

----------


## swingline747

> There's things you could do to better yourself.


 Also I have tried new things and actively trying. 
I have been trying to get into day trading and stock options. I have tons of books and online subscriptions. But again I sit down to read or go online to research and then BAM, 10 seconds in Im looking up hair loss stuff. 

Trust me Im trying but its tough.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Also I have tried new things and actively trying. 
> I have been trying to get into day trading and stock options. I have tons of books and online subscriptions. But again I sit down to read or go online to research and then BAM, 10 seconds in Im looking up hair loss stuff. 
> 
> Trust me Im trying but its tough.


 Easier said then done, but you might have to accept that you are losing hair. Only then you can be free as you will think about it less.

----------


## swingline747

> Easier said then done, but you might have to accept that you are losing hair. Only then you can be free as you will think about it less.


 Went to my second HT consult and really liked this center so far. Have another one this Thurs.
I can accept yes or try to do something, anything. Its really ducky I don't respond to minox and still after like 3 or 4 months off fin still have sides, so this is really my last avenue.
This doctor also sells a topical fin but I have to research it more. He said it shouldn't give me the sides but when I started mentioning the sides I experienced he was stumped and my consult turned into a turn and cough physical lol, no lie.
7k is the round about in cost it seems.

----------


## DannyBoyy7

Easier said then done indeed thankfully i had the "**** it" attitude in the end what stopped me worrying i was about 18 at the time...my hair wasnt the worst at this point my hair receded and my hair was thin at the front but i still had lots of hair and it still grew while these days it dont...it is hard but in the end you will come to terms with it unless there is a cure you have no choice but to it is pointless worrying over things you cant change no matter how bad it is.

----------


## swingline747

> Easier said then done indeed thankfully i had the "**** it" attitude in the end what stopped me worrying i was about 18 at the time...my hair wasnt the worst at this point my hair receded and my hair was thin at the front but i still had lots of hair and it still grew while these days it dont...it is hard but in the end you will come to terms with it unless there is a cure you have no choice but to it is pointless worrying over things you cant change no matter how bad it is.


 as long as my damn brother is alive running around with a full head of hair it will always consume me. If he had my hair line it wouldnt bother me half as much.
But until then I will fight it. I have no kids and no real dependents so spending the money on a HT is just me getting past being cheap.

----------


## clandestine

> Went to my second HT consult and really liked this center so far. Have another one this Thurs.
> I can accept yes or try to do something, anything. Its really ducky I don't respond to minox and still after like 3 or 4 months off fin still have sides, so this is really my last avenue.
> This doctor also sells a topical fin but I have to research it more. He said it shouldn't give me the sides but when I started mentioning the sides I experienced he was stumped and my consult turned into a turn and cough physical lol, no lie.
> 7k is the round about in cost it seems.


 Why would you get an HT if you can't tolerate fin?

Wouldn't you prefer to be on an anti androgen?

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> as long as my damn brother is alive running around with a full head of hair it will always consume me. If he had my hair line it wouldnt bother me half as much.
> But until then I will fight it. I have no kids and no real dependents so spending the money on a HT is just me getting past being cheap.


 My brother lost his hair 10 years after I did.  His went fast.  When I was in my 20s, I thought he escaped the hair loss gene.

35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
forhair.com
Cole Hair Transplant
1045 Powers Place
Alpharetta, Georgia 30009
Phone 678-566-1011
email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
Please feel free to call or email me with any questions.  Ask for Chuck

----------


## fred970

> Why would you get an HT if you can't tolerate fin?
> 
> Wouldn't you prefer to be on an anti androgen?


 Because he can't tolerate fin.

----------


## jpm

> Good luck if youre balding before college evens starts and you lose tons of potential in terms of your career.
> 
> Bald men get paid less and dont receive the same positions z fact


 Obviously I can't speak for everyone. However, I work for a £1billion turnover company and about 70% of our directors and regional directors suffer some form of hairloss and about 40% are NW 5 or more.

4 of our regional directors are in their mid to late 30s and are slick bald!!

So from a personal perspective baldness does not hold your career back! If you go with the mentality that 'baldness is holding back my career' - then it's your attitude that is holding you back, not the amount of hair on your head!!!

----------


## UK_

God the subject content of this forum is getting so repetitive.

----------


## jpm

> God the subject content of this forum is getting so repetitive.


 Its what happens when there are so few new developments  :Frown:

----------


## swingline747

> Why would you get an HT if you can't tolerate fin?
> 
> Wouldn't you prefer to be on an anti androgen?


 I dont really understand your question? You answer your first question on your own. I am getting a HT because I cant "tolerate" fin. I have awful and dangerous sides.

Trust when I say it HELPED my hair. Its killing me that every morning and night when putting in minox my hands look like this image



. And this image is a better morning than most. But you also have to add the amount on the shower floor as well. 

Im still leaning towards the visit I made to MA for the consult. Thought the place was nice, the doc really professional and fair and hes part of the ISHRS.
Saw Boden in CT since he was close but he was really pricey. Very nice guy, and also professional but pricey. I wont go into to much or say anything negative since each doc has their own terms. He would be a second place contender I guess. I would like to go on one more consult but I think I will end up in Attleborough for my procedure.

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> Its what happens when there are so few new developments


 Dr. Mwamba's surgical technician stopped by our office last Friday.  I learned that she accompanied Dr. Mwamba during his visit to Dr. Nigam's office in India.  Of course I picked her brain.  She said Dr. Nigam's work appears promising.  A lot of evaluation still remains.  I asked her if Dr. Nigam was secretive about any aspect of the procedure and she told me that he was completely open.  This research could open the door to drastically improved treatments for hair loss.

35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
forhair.com
Cole Hair Transplant
1045 Powers Place
Alpharetta, Georgia 30009
Phone 678-566-1011
email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
Please feel free to call or email me with any questions.  Ask for Chuck

----------


## swingline747

> Dr. Mwamba's surgical technician stopped by our office last Friday.  I learned that she accompanied Dr. Mwamba during his visit to Dr. Nigam's office in India.  Of course I picked her brain.  She said Dr. Nigam's work appears promising.  A lot of evaluation still remains.  I asked her if Dr. Nigam was secretive about any aspect of the procedure and she told me that he was completely open.  This research could open the door to drastically improved treatments for hair loss.
> 
> Chuck


 I googled him. Is it the stem cell research? The place I went to in MA offered stem cell therapy but it still seems new and almost PRP snake oily to me. They were honest though and right out said it wasn't a solo thing. It has to be in conjunction with a HT or solid FIN growth.

What exactly is he doing that new?

----------


## forhair1987

I guess everyone at some point or the other will have to accept hair loss, but at the same time the effect of hair loss can be devastating.Hair loss definitely effected my life to a great extent , i think i would have had better grades if i wasn't depressed or worried about my hair.It is very easy to say that hair loss is a common thing and most men deal with it but you cannot generalize it with everyone.
                                                            Nobody wants to be depressed or think about their hair all the time ,we all want to be happy  and successful in life .But for some people  hair loss might play a very important role .I was more active and i had more friends when i was confident about how my hair looked ,but as soon as my confidence went down because of my hair loss my social life was ruined and i had lost interest in lot of things.This is the most painful part for a hair loss sufferer ,cause it changes your lifestyle and makes you conscious about how you look all the time.

                    But i try to keep myself motivated by some way or the other and i try to hang in there by building confidence on how great i looked before.Sometimes you need to  live in your  memories to get through the present.And most of the times i get inspired from bald celebrities and  sportsmen . It is a daily battle which might sound stupid for others  but only you know how much pain and struggle it takes .

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

> I googled him. Is it the stem cell research? The place I went to in MA offered stem cell therapy but it still seems new and almost PRP snake oily to me. They were honest though and right out said it wasn't a solo thing. It has to be in conjunction with a HT or solid FIN growth.
> 
> What exactly is he doing that new?


 You said you went to a place in MA for stem cell therapy.  I actually contacted a place in MA that uses adipose stem cells to stimulate hair growth.  However when they claim that patients had substantial hair regrowth but couldn't provide any photographic evidence due to some supposed confidentiality agreement with the patients, I became very skeptical.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

I wonder if anybody didn't follow yeahyeahyeah's advice and actually let their career slip.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> I wonder if anybody didn't follow yeahyeahyeah's advice and actually let their career slip.


 I am not the best looking guy to be honest. Last weekend had a girl , very very hot asking me to see her early hours in the morning. Before that, she ignored one of my messages and vanished for a while.

It's because I have built my persona around my career - what I lack with looks, I make up with ambition, some fame, awards and basically an interesting life style. People buy from people, especially women. Their main commodity is their looks, what a lot of them strive to do is be social climbers.

Some may argue - you attract gold diggers, sure, but it is no different then if I girl dates you because you are good looking. Looks can fade.

----------


## BigThinker

> I am not the best looking guy to be honest. Last weekend had a girl , very very hot asking me to see her early hours in the morning. Before that, she ignored one of my messages and vanished for a while.
> 
> It's because I have built my persona around my career - what I lack with looks, I make up with *ambition, some fame, awards and basically an interesting life style*. People buy from people, especially women. Their main commodity is their looks, what a lot of them strive to do is be social climbers.
> 
> Some may argue - you attract gold diggers, sure, but it is no different then if I girl dates you because you are good looking. Looks can fade.


 Shen, is that you?

----------


## Artista

Hi *YeahYeahYeah* - 
I really like your thread title and your message was perfect.
Id like to add to this ..Guys young and older 

 NEVER LET YOUR LIFE SLIP

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> Not true. Companies do not care what you look like, unless you're a model. If you deliver results, they couldn't give a shite. It's cuz people let baldness affect their confidence to the point where their work ethic and success suffer that they get paid less. 
> 
> It's all up to the individual


 Security and a great lifestyle are high on a lot of women's lists.

35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
forhair.com
Cole Hair Transplant
1045 Powers Place
Alpharetta, Georgia 30009
Phone 678-566-1011
email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
Please feel free to call or email me with any questions.  Ask for Chuck

----------


## Dan26

who gives a f*ck whats on womans list and what they want

go after what YOU want...

the woman will come

chase your dreams

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> who gives a f*ck whats on womans list and what they want
> 
> go after what YOU want...
> 
> the woman will come
> 
> chase your dreams


 There is a lot of truth in this. 

Often found they come when you least expect it.

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> who gives a f*ck whats on womans list and what they want
> 
> go after what YOU want...
> 
> the woman will come
> 
> chase your dreams


 Men want different lifestyles.  Some men want a continuous string of one night stands. They want to be the life of the party, center of attention.  Not caring about what women want will work to a degree within this lifestyle.  A poor reputation through word of mouth could be a detriment to the fun and games.

I have been happily married for 24 years.  If I told my wife, I don't give a f*ck what you want there would be obvious unpleasant consequences.

So to answer you question, "who gives a f*ck whats on womans list and what they want"?  The answer is, men who want a healthy relationship with a lady.  In the case of a self-centered gold digging woman, I would agree with you.

 35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
forhair.com
Cole Hair Transplant
1045 Powers Place
Alpharetta, Georgia 30009
Phone 678-566-1011
email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
Please feel free to call or email me with any questions.  Ask for Chuck

----------


## Dan26

^^i see what ur sayin brothah

i think u took what i said a little out of context though...the point is not to do things in the hope of pleasing others and attaining some woman who is hoping to find a guy who can provide her with security and a great lifestyle

you dont NEED a woman....you get a gf or get married out of choice...choosing to share lifes experiances and grow with a special someone. 

BUT, the reality is WOMAN are brutally realistic and they really really really do care about things like security and lifestyle..so yes that will attract woman and they will see you more as a long term partner.

----------


## Dan26

To all you studs out there who end up with great careers, and get married.....get a prenup!!!!!!!

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> ^^i see what ur sayin brothah
> 
> BUT, the reality is WOMAN are brutally realistic and they really really really do care about things like security and lifestyle..so yes that will attract woman and they will see you more as a long term partner.


 Here is an old classic (about 20 minutes) that illustrates two male personality types and a brutal female.  The boss is the hard driving successful leader and the younger man brought career misery upon himself to please his demanding wife.

Chuck

----------


## Dan26

Lol I've seen this!

Twilight zone is one of my top 3 favorite shows of all time

next stop willoughby!!!!!

----------


## moore

Sorry if this is not the most appropriate thread.

http://www.theguardian.com/commentis...ess-scientists

Guys like this one are so in denial.
This is one of the reasons why a cure is not more actively researched.
It just adds more sadness to the sadness of being robbed of one's hair.

----------


## DannyBoyy7

> Sorry if this is not the most appropriate thread.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/commentis...ess-scientists
> 
> Guys like this one are so in denial.
> This is one of the reasons why a cure is not more actively researched.
> It just adds more sadness to the sadness of being robbed of one's hair.


 

Shame you think he is in denial just because he has finally accepted it dont mean he is in denial *sigh*

----------


## moore

> Shame you think he is in denial just because he has finally accepted it dont mean he is in denial *sigh*


 Maybe you're right.
But I still think that he would definitely use an effective cure, if there was one. As we all would.
So, accepting baldness just because you have no choice is denial to me.

----------


## DannyBoyy7

> Maybe you're right.
> But I still think that he would definitely use an effective cure, if there was one. As we all would.
> So, accepting baldness just because you have no choice is denial to me.


 

I accepted it because i had no choice but that dont mean im in denial...i could of easily took some pills or whatever to keep the hair i had but i didnt...so no im not in denial weirdly enough i cant see my head with hair now (others have said this to)...i have accepted it cause i was fed up of moaning and feeling down etc...ever since then i have had weight lifted of my shoulders and felt alot better "free" if you will.

----------


## moore

> I accepted it because i had no choice but that dont mean im in denial...i could of easily took some pills or whatever to keep the hair i had but i didnt...so no im not in denial weirdly enough i cant see my head with hair now (others have said this to)...i have accepted it cause i was fed up of moaning and feeling down etc...ever since then i have had weight lifted of my shoulders and felt alot better "free" if you will.


 I understand what you are saying, and honestly I will try to accept it myself, if there will be no better cures in, say, 10 years.

When we talk about pills here we are not talking about propecia - we are talking about an hypothetical single pill which could completely reverse baldness, and which any hair loss sufferer would take easily and cheaply.

Still, I strongly feel that this kind of "embracing baldness" is always hampering the social perception of baldness and hairloss in general. We can agree it is not a disease in scientific terms, but if everybody was reasoning like this, no research on it would ever get done. If your fear is to be mocked, do not worry at all. Only insensitive people will mock you for feeling worried about a problem science can not solve yet.

----------


## DannyBoyy7

> I understand what you are saying, and honestly I will try to accept it myself, if there will be no better cures in, say, 10 years.
> 
> When we talk about pills here we are not talking about propecia - we are talking about an hypothetical single pill which could completely reverse baldness, and which any hair loss sufferer would take easily and cheaply.
> 
> Still, I strongly feel that this kind of "embracing baldness" is always hampering the social perception of baldness and hairloss in general. We can agree it is not a disease in scientific terms, but if everybody was reasoning like this, no research on it would ever get done. If your fear is to be mocked, do not worry at all. Only insensitive people will mock you for feeling worried about a problem science can not solve yet.


 



That was my fear when i started losing my hair back when i was 16 i never really cared weirdly enough about going bald i mean sure i didnt want a horseshoe but i could shave that...i didnt care cause my dad has been balding long before i was even born i have an uncle what is bald who i saw growing up and i liked bald people on tele growing up etc so never hated or thought the look was weird etc...it was just the fear of others i was already picked on for years and really didnt want them to have more things for them to pick on me with (noone out side of banter with friends and family have said anything yet though)...thankfully at 18 i grew balls and never looked back since.

----------


## Exodus

> That was my fear when i started losing my hair back when i was 16 i never really cared weirdly enough about going bald i mean sure i didnt want a horseshoe but i could shave that...i didnt care cause my dad has been balding long before i was even born i have an uncle what is bald who i saw growing up and i liked bald people on tele growing up etc so never hated or thought the look was weird etc...it was just the fear of others i was already picked on for years and really didnt want them to have more things for them to pick on me with (noone out side of banter with friends and family have said anything yet though)...thankfully at 18 i grew balls and never looked back since.


 Completely sane and normal post. I'm on no medication and will probs be Norwood 7 by the time Im 30. Does it bother me? I won't lie and say no, but I'm yet to have problems that will hamper me in terms of career, women or success due to hair.

Be careful on a summers day, I almost caused a car crash after waxing my dome.

----------


## DannyBoyy7

> Completely sane and normal post. I'm on no medication and will probs be Norwood 7 by the time Im 30. Does it bother me? I won't lie and say no, but I'm yet to have problems that will hamper me in terms of career, women or success due to hair.
> 
> Be careful on a summers day, I almost caused a car crash after waxing my dome.


 

I probably be NW7 by the time im 24 lol sometimes you just gotta laugh at these sort of things (looks like you already started so good on you)...nothing worse then worrying as we all know.

----------


## Stevedawg18

I think in some cases with more women in positions of power a mans looks can make a difference. It also depends if your job is people facing, if you just code on computers all day I'm not sure how much it matters.

----------

